# MESSAGE FOR GEMMA!!



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

For Gemma who helped me with the Nintendo DS lite stuff    

Are you there??

I NEED YOU


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

Hello Emma I'm here...

Changed my name, incase anyone from work comes on here!!!

What's up petal how can I help?


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Blimey - is that you??

How do I know you're not an imposter?    .

Mmmm - I wondered if you could help again??   

All the 'things' turned up for the downloading but........................ ni instructions   

Does your DP know what on earth I do with it?


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

Emma - it's definitly me, no mustashe or false wig  

DB is away working at the mo, but sure he will be able to help, ask him in the morning and ask him to send you all the instructions etc.

Gem xxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh thank you sooooo much

It was this that I bought

http://www.memorybits.co.uk/shop/gaming-cards/r4m3-nintendo-dslite-adapter-plus-2gb-micro-sd--transflash-ready-to-use!!!-/5942

     

/links


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

I will show him this tomorrow and he can sort it out, I am not very technical when it comes to things like this  

Love Gem  xxx


----------

